# back again



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

*back again.... first go with Gtech P1*

Just over a year ago I sold my 2 good cars and bought 2 £500 quid cars. So I had no reason to take pride in them now I have cleared all debts I have bought the wife a new Megan ... I have just bought a load of gtech stuff . So the 500 quid corsa has become a test bed....


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Lets see ? Been reading up on P1 so want to see how that performs


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

weather is way too crap yet .. and I dont have a garage

But the corsa c will be getting the whole Gtech tretment P1, C4, C5 etc etc 

looks like citroen showroom....

And yes there will be a write-up


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

horned yo said:


> Lets see ? Been reading up on P1 so want to see how that performs


here ya go bud ..... the link too my write-up

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2704086&posted=1#post2704086


----------

